# Foundation problem, darker in summer, lighter in winter



## Sundae (Dec 27, 2006)

I know this may sound strange but i didn't really realize that I go darker in the summer and lighter in Winter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 until I started wearing foundation. I kinda knew but didn't realize how much!

I bought a Mary Kay foundation earlier on this year and it was the second darkest shade in the line (708 ) . It worked pretty well and I have no problems with it. 

I also found my shade a bobbi brown's and MAC counter and I was a NW55 with MAC and Walnut 8 with Bobbi. Now when I went to get my shade at the MAC counter I realize that the shade I would have bought is now too dark for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They suggested I used NW45. One thing that kinda surprised me was that the MA said there was no NW55 I think she's new, but they didn't have a lot of shades there anyway.
The Mary Kay foundation is too dark for me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what I'm thinking now to do is buy another foundation. One for summer and one for winter.

Does any of you ladies do the same thing? How do you handle being different shades in the summer and winter (fall) lol.


Thanks for any advice


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 27, 2006)

That happened to me too. I used Select SPF in the summer in NC50 and now I use Studio Fix Fluid (occasionally) in NC50. I have the reverse affect though because Select SPF is lighter than the Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## Tai (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the same problem.  I just buy one shade in the summer and another in the winter.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 29, 2006)

ok, that make sense


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tai* 

 
_I have the same problem.  I just buy one shade in the summer and another in the winter._

 
And so do I.  I think that this is normal for many folks.


----------



## Tai (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm lazy so it's easiest for me to just do that than to try to avoid the tan that I know is surely coming or wearing the wrong shade.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 2, 2007)

This used to happen to me too. I am usually NW45 and then in the summer, I am NW47. I didn't mind switching it up, it was just a matter of KNOWING when it's time to switch. This year, I did not have that problem. Why you ask?? I started to use sunblock everyday during the summer. I work inside and I do not do a great deal of stuff outdoors but it makes a HUGE difference. Because I have oily and acne-prone skin, it took a while to find sunblock that works. I use Coppertone Oil Free Sunblock. This stuff is wonderful and it saves the hassle of having to change up your foundation after summer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 2, 2007)

You just match to whatever shade you are that season. I don't know too many people who use the same shade year-round


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 2, 2007)

Everybody should have at least two shades of foundation; one for spring/summer and another for fall/winter.  Everybody tans, even if you're the darkest sista on the block, your skin will tan in the summertime, unless you 100% avoid the sun, which is impossible.


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 12, 2008)

I actually dont tan that much. But what i do do is avoid wearing a lot of foundation in the summer. I just brush some on to control the shine that I get because I have oily skin. I also keep in mind that powder foundation gets a bit darker as the day goes on, so I always have that in the back of my mind. The key to giving good face, is skin care. So take care of that skin boo, and then less foundation will be required in summer, spring, winter and fall.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 12, 2008)

yea, it's called the sun. it does that sometimes. when its warm you go out side you get dark,and when its cold you tend to stay inside. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've only started wearing makeup this fall so I have not yet had to experience having to buy two foundations. I bet just buyin a darker powder or bronzer could work fine!


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually get dark in the summer - tha's because I love the heat and I love to be outside... So as a result I can wear NW foundations without them looking too red/pink or too dark... usually I am a NC....


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

This happens to me too...
In the summer I tend to wear tinted mositurizers for this very reason...

However, I have noticed that one summer I might be darker/lighter than the previous summer depending on my level of activity (running, sitting outside etc...) so most of the time I end up with a bare face because it was getting too expensive to find the right shades in the summer months.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_This used to happen to me too. I am usually NW45 and then in the summer, I am NW47. I didn't mind switching it up, it was just a matter of KNOWING when it's time to switch. This year, I did not have that problem. Why you ask?? I started to use sunblock everyday during the summer. I work inside and I do not do a great deal of stuff outdoors but it makes a HUGE difference. Because I have oily and acne-prone skin, it took a while to find sunblock that works. I use Coppertone Oil Free Sunblock. This stuff is wonderful and it saves the hassle of having to change up your foundation after summer. Hope this helps._

 
I guess I should buy two different powders as well (not a fan of foundation, feels too heavy on my face, plus I'm lucky in that I don't need that much coverage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Anyway, I did have a question: I've read about this before, and some people say that wearing sunblock/sunscreen/suntan (wtf is the difference between all those?!) lotion/oil will prevent much tanning, while others say it's more for protecting skin against harmful UVA and UVB rays (I sound like a commercial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  

So my question is which is it?  Does it just protect you against the rays, or does it do double duty by protecting and avoiding a heavy duty tan?


----------

